# Salt Fork- Morning Glory launch?



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Has anyone been out? Looking to go out Sunday... 20ft aluminum boat. Hoping it's launchable


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

BrianSipe17 said:


> Has anyone been out? Looking to go out Sunday... 20ft aluminum boat. Hoping it's launchable


Just used it Friday. Water may be a little low for a boat that big! Only a few feet of water past the ramp until you get to deeper water!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Appreciated!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

We did end up fishing Sunday. Managed to bring home a few crappie as well.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished it Monday. Only 1 ft of water in front of Morning Glory ramp. I saw someone drop their trailer off the concrete.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, there was just over 2 ft on Sunday. We did get the motor in the mud when waiting to load back on the trailer. I wonder if they are still dropping it. I was most nervous about backing off the concrete ramp. Is the main marina a better bet this time of year?


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

I use the Kimbolton ramp after the draw down. Usually no issues


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 29, 2017)

Where is the Kimbolton Ramp?


shorthair said:


> I use the Kimbolton ramp after the draw down. Usually no issues


 Kimbolton ramp?


----------



## jacer6725 (Jul 9, 2013)

North of dam
Next exit north of 22 on 77
Turn right

Good straight until you run into lake


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Wondering if the dam/ cabin area is still open water?


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

On Tuesday it was open.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey guys, drove to the lake yesterday
(Thursday) went over by the cabins the water was still open.


----------

